# CELEBRATION SPRINT TRIATHLON 6/27 Columbai



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am going to be doing the cycling portion for my team in the Celebration Sprint Tri
June 27th in Columbia MD

A couple quick questions
1 The require people doing the swim cycle and run to have their bikes in place the night before. Would that requirement count for those that are just cycling???

2 I'd like to warm up before my leg of the tri any advice on that. should I bring a trainer???

3 Where will I meet the swimmer when they come out. Where will the runner meet me. How's that work???

Thanks for any other advice you'd care to offer
K


THE CELEBRATION SPRINT TRIATHLON 
HAIL TO THE RED, WHITE, AND BLUE
June 27, 2010
Centennial Park - Columbia, Maryland, USA
0.62mi Swim - 17.5mi Bike - 3.4mi Run
There are days left before race day.


----------



## blah man (May 19, 2010)

Finman, these are all questions you should ask during the course overview when you pick up your packet.


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

finman50 said:


> I am going to be doing the cycling portion for my team in the Celebration Sprint Tri
> June 27th in Columbia MD
> 
> A couple quick questions
> ...


As per my experience with triathlons (http://www.setupevents.com), you can set up your bike in the morning, no need for overnight...that's silly! Unless you want your bike to be stolen. When the swimmer gets out of the water, he/she will run to the transition area where you will be waiting and you will most likely transfer some sort of timing chip (on a velcro ankle strap) from swimmer to biker. You will then walk/jog/run your bike to the mount line, mount and ride your 17.5mi. When you come back, dismount at the dismount line, walk/jog/run bike to the same rack and then give the runner the same timing chip that you received from the swimmer. You are then, done. As for a warm-up...You can warm-up anytime BEFORE the start of the race. If it's an 8:00 race, get your stuff set up and ready to go by 7:00 and then go for a brisk ride. I'd be prepared to start by 7:45.

Hope this helps. As the guy above me said, the packet pick-up guys are the people to ask about these event-specific questions. ENJOY!


----------



## Mr. BoH (Jun 4, 2010)

Overnight bike racking is required for this race. I would assume that applies to relays also. They provide security overnight so no theft.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

I did the bike leg on a relay team for Iron Girl in 2009.

1 The require people doing the swim cycle and run to have their bikes in place the night before. Would that requirement count for those that are just cycling???
- Yes...your bike is there overnight. As someone mentioned, it's secure. You will have an assigned location to hang your bike on the rack the night before. In the morning, they will body mark you with an "R" for "Relay" so you can come and go in the transition area freely. For Iron Girl, the relays were the last swimmers in the water, so there was a lot of WAITING around. :mad2: 

2 I'd like to warm up before my leg of the tri any advice on that. should I bring a trainer???
- If you do, it will likely have to be on a second bike, away from the transition area.

3 Where will I meet the swimmer when they come out. Where will the runner meet me. How's that work???
- We (and other relay teams) set up our waiting area right by the bike, as that's where all the transitions happen. The swimmer came out of the water, ran to me, we swapped the timing chip off of her, onto my ankle, and I rode away. When I returned, I came right back to my assigned spot on the rack (had to run the bike once I got into transition), we took the chip off my ankle and put it on the runner, and she ran from there. We could then walk over to the runner's finish line to watch her end the race.


Thanks for any other advice you'd care to offer
- You're welcome. The relay was fun, but a lot of hanging around waiting. It was really hot for Iron Girl. That really sapped my energy. Hated that. But overall, the relay aspect of it was fun, as you got to cheer on others and being part of a team was fun.

Have fun. I was going to do this race, but a work trip makes me unable to, so a friend is taking my spot for me.

If you're curious, here's a link to our pix from Iron Girl...which is the same route and set up as Celebration: 
https://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z85/7rider/IronGirl09/?albumview=slideshow


----------

